# Escargot Recipe



## chefbk (Mar 3, 2002)

Does anyone have a good recipe for escargot other than the basic garlic butter, or garlic butter in mushroom caps?
This is for an upscale/ casual concept restaurant.
Thanks!


----------



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

There's a few at my web site in the *recipe index* that all came from resturants.


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

I serve this napoleon style with phyllo crisps forming the layers or in a puff pastry vol au vent

 * Exported from MasterCook *

Escargot with a Brandied Sweet Corn Butter Sauce

Recipe By : Gatewood
Serving Size : 9 Preparation Time :0:15
Categories : Appetizers

Amount Measure Ingredient -- Preparation Method
-------- ------------ --------------------------------
1 tablespoon olive oil
72 each escargot
2 tablespoons oregano -- chopped
4 tablespoons parsley -- chopped
2 tablespoons shallot -- minced
2 tablespoons garlic -- minced
2 each ear of corn
1/2 cup brandy
1 cup butter
to taste salt and pepper
1 each tomato -- diced

In a large saute pan over high heat...
Add oil then escargot, then corn.
Saute briefly then add shallots and garlic.
Saute briefly then add herbs, salt and pepper.
Deglaze with brandy.
Add tomatoes and stir in the butter.
Adjust seasoning.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 


lates,
Jon


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I have a recipe for snails in a walnut cream served with a round of puff pastry.:lips:


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

In Northern Italian cooking, snails are often combined with spinach. 
A traditional Christmas Eve recipe calls for fresh snails, stewed with garlic, onion, lard, parsley and few tomato for a very long time and then finished with spinach.
Probably this recipe can be "revisited" in a more modern way.

Pongi


----------

